# nVIDIA ActiveArmor Firewall***** How to uninstall it???



## siddhu93singh (May 11, 2008)

Guys, i installed a network driver for my NvIDIA nforce networking controller on my compaq presario v3000 CTO notebook [drivers i downloaded from *www.compaq.com]. Then the setup prompted me to install nVIDIA ActiveArmor... i clicked on yes then it got installed... from this problems started... i use uTorrent for downloading music,videos,softs,games etc... *because of this firewall my laptop becomes unstable*... can do expect rebooting... please help me anyone... i am a newbie to all this...  i heard that Digit is just awesome for any of your PC PROBS... please anyone can help me on this one... Thanks in advance... One thing i tried uninstalling it from add/remove programs but it was not there... my laps configs as follows:

1}Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
2}Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
3}System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
4}System Model: Presario V3000 (RZ819PA#ACJ)
5}BIOS: PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.1 
6}Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 , MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
7}Memory: 446MB RAM


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 11, 2008)

open nvidia firewall control panel or preferences page and disable it. Or enable windows firewall from windows control pnel then it asks for disabling nvidia one nd do so. After that either u can keep using windows fw or disable it too.


----------



## siddhu93singh (May 12, 2008)

no... this didn't help... after sometime a dialog came that told utorrent has become unstable. when i close it the explorer.exe becomes irresponsive and rebooting is the only option available...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 12, 2008)

See here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53441

Remove that particular component only from Add/Remove programs->Nvidia drivers->Select your particular component only to uninstall.


----------



## siddhu93singh (May 15, 2008)

guys when i found the nvidia drivers a window came up showing this:
NVIDIA display driver
NVIDIA ethernet driver components 
NVIDIA IDE driver
NVIDIA nforce PCI system management driver
*PS= Which one to remove?? AND Will it harm my system if i do so???*


----------

